# Gathering of Eagles



## CoolKempoDude (Nov 26, 2003)

Have you ever attended the Gathering of Eagles which is a Kempo/Kenpo event sponsored by Al Tracy ????

please vote. Thanks.

if you attended, please  share with other why you like it so much 

P/S: This poll will be expired after 30 days


----------



## lonekimono (Nov 26, 2003)

?????


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 26, 2003)

Went to the very first one.  Me and  a friend attended, and we went to some cool seminars, and some not so good ones.  The Al Dacascos seminar was fun, as was the Limalama seminar.  Since this was several years ago, only these two stands out in my mind cause we had fun.  There were some where we wished we could have walked out, some where we were glad we didn't spend the time.  All in all it was a fun weekend.


----------



## WhiteTiger (Nov 26, 2003)

In my opinion the second Gathering was much better than the first, and I expect the 3rd, if there is one,  to be even better.  For the most part politics was left at the door, there was a seminar for every subject you can think of, and if you are looking for reference material you won't find a better place.  Not only was I able to pick up some exceptional videos but the Senior Masters which produced the videos were there to explain the material and answer questions on the spot.  All of the senior masters I spoke with seemed just as excited to be there as I was, and when they were asked to demonstrate or explain something they did so happily.


----------



## lonekimono (Nov 26, 2003)

let me throw this in the pot,i just came back from teaching at the west coast Gathering, i was with my good friends  who teach kosho kempo.
if you go to my site you can see some picture's i have from the camp www.ackks.com , it was great 
oh i was going to teach at the Garthing with Mr Tracy but i could not make it,but if you look at the names you will see my name in there .
and i would like to add this on the post(if i can) i'm having a  winter camp, the ackks winter kenpo camp it will be on 2-28-29-04
and it will be in New Jersey.
if any of you would like to be there please email me, i would like to see you there. sorry if i messed up the post


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 26, 2003)

I attended the first one in 1999 and had a great time.  The seminars that still stand out were taught by David German, Larry Tatum, Sig Kufferath, Ted Sumner, Neil Hourston, John McSweeney, Bill Chun, Jr, and James Ibrao.

Roomed with KenpoJoe, and really was looking forward to the second one, but it came on a bad weekend, as my wife, a school teacher, and two of my sons, were all entering new schools.  I hope there is a third, and plan to be there!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDave _
> *  I hope there is a third, and plan to be there! *


Ditto!


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Nov 29, 2003)

3 went and 21 didn't go ????

i thought everybody went to biggest KENPO event. I'm really suprised to see this result.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Ditto! *



Better happen soon. One time a few years back I talked to Master Al, and he said some of them Eagles are "falling",  so we can't wait too long!:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 30, 2003)

Enjoyed seeing some of the "older" dudes and talking with Mr. Tracy.  Met some new faces and put faces to names.  Had a good time.  Glad I was invited.

:asian:


----------



## Brother John (Nov 30, 2003)

What is the purpose of the gathering?
Who set it up?

Your Brother
John


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *What is the purpose of the gathering?
> Who set it up?
> 
> ...



these are excellence questions.  Hopefully, somebody here will answer these questions.

please don't forget to share your experience with everybody here about your visiting to gathering of eagles event if you had been there


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Orig posted by Brother John _*
> What is the purpose of the gathering?
> Who set it up?  Your Brother John
> *



The Gathering of Eagles was ran by Al Tracy.

The purpose was to get together many of the "Eagles" at one time for seminars and brotherhood.  
Each of the Presenters were filmed and interviewed by Kenpo Joe.  I suppose to be sold at some time in the future.

Now this is just my take .... there may be other agendas as well.

At the GOE II, several "masters" were given gold rings for their Kenpo contributions to the Art, Steve LaBounty and Bob White were just two of the many.

:asian:


----------



## Brother John (Dec 1, 2003)

Check this out, maybe it will help you understand  

http://bagnas.com/goldenleopard/articles/rev-goe.html


Your Brother
John


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 12, 2003)

The idea behind the Gathering Of Egels is a great idea.  Hopefully there will be another and priced reasonable enough for us canucks.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 17, 2003)

sure there will be!

:asian:


----------



## donald (Jan 6, 2004)

The link Bro.John posted was very kewl... I was'nt aware that there were sub systems of Kara-Ho outside of Mr.K's organization? Are they (Chun-Chow Kempo vs Kara-Ho) fundamentally the same system, i.e. same approach re:katas etc.? Or are there glaring differences, i.e. Connor's version vs EPAK ? 

    :asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Jan 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> *I was'nt aware that there were sub systems of Kara-Ho outside of Mr.K's organization?
> 
> Are they (Chun-Chow Kempo vs Kara-Ho) fundamentally the same system, i.e. same approach re:katas etc.?
> ...



these 2 questions are good. I'm sure that somebody here will answer your questions.

anybody knows the answer for these? if you do, please share


----------



## masherdong (Feb 13, 2005)

I would love to go.  How do you get invited?


----------



## KENPOJOE (Feb 13, 2005)

masherdong said:
			
		

> I would love to go.  How do you get invited?


Hi Masherdong!
Unfortunately, there are presently no plans for a TGOTE event by the tracys this year. I hope that they do pepeat the 1999 & 2001 events as they were wonderful kenpo events for all to attend!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## masherdong (Feb 13, 2005)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 14, 2005)

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> Hi Masherdong!
> Unfortunately, there are presently no plans for a TGOTE event by the tracys this year. I hope that they do pepeat the 1999 & 2001 events as they were wonderful kenpo events for all to attend!
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE


Hi Joe! I never realized you interviewed each of the "eagles". That's so cool. I never attended either of the events but one of my black belts was at the first one. 

Question: who selected the kenpo/kempo masters? Who were the representatives of American Kenpo besides Larry Tatum and Bob White? I heard Steve Spry was one??? Or at least I saw a picture of him at the event?

Thanks,

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## KENPOJOE (Feb 14, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Hi Joe! I never realized you interviewed each of the "eagles". That's so cool. I never attended either of the events but one of my black belts was at the first one.
> 
> Question: who selected the kenpo/kempo masters? Who were the representatives of American Kenpo besides Larry Tatum and Bob White? I heard Steve Spry was one??? Or at least I saw a picture of him at the event?
> 
> ...


Hi Folks!
Dear Jamie,
I was asked by the Tracys [Al & Pat] to do the interviews for the gathering of the eagles 2001 due to the facts that I had interviewed Mr. Tracy in Massachusetts and he knew I didn't have a biased view on kenpo history. Also, it was on the reccomendation of Mr. John Deluca, also of massachusetts,who owns a tracy studio and has visited my studio in massachusetts and instructed seminars there. 
Once I got to Las Vegas to start doing the interviews, there were several video equipment problems and it was decided to have Mr. Joe Nieto assist by doing some of the interviews at another part of the facility. Remember: there were over 60 masters to interview at that event and try to film seminars as well!
In regards to the selection process,Mr. Tracy picked who were there to represent American Kenpo. there was Mr. Tatum,Conatser,White,and Spry. In addition there were several individuals who were well known in kenpo circles such as Ron Sanchez,Clyde Obriant,Tom Bleeker and myself there as well.
Mr. Tracy tried to transfer the footage onto DVD format to sell but there were compatibility issues.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 14, 2005)

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> Hi Folks!
> Dear Jamie,
> I was asked by the Tracys [Al & Pat] to do the interviews for the gathering of the eagles 2001 due to the facts that I had interviewed Mr. Tracy in Massachusetts and he knew I didn't have a biased view on kenpo history. Also, it was on the reccomendation of Mr. John Deluca, also of massachusetts,who owns a tracy studio and has visited my studio in massachusetts and instructed seminars there.
> Once I got to Las Vegas to start doing the interviews, there were several video equipment problems and it was decided to have Mr. Joe Nieto assist by doing some of the interviews at another part of the facility. Remember: there were over 60 masters to interview at that event and try to film seminars as well!
> ...


Thanks for the info Joe. The only reason I asked about Steve Spry was that he has taken a lot of heat about his skill, rank, Grandmaster title (which I don't think he should be using), standards, ect. As such, I find it interesting that he was selected.  

Your thoughts?

Jamie Seabrook


----------



## Danjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Joe. The only reason I asked about Steve Spry was that he has taken a lot of heat about his skill, rank, Grandmaster title (which I don't think he should be using), standards, ect. As such, I find it interesting that he was selected.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> Jamie Seabrook


Ed Parker said in an interview that he caught a lot of hell from other martial artists for inviting all the people that he did to his first Long Beach Internationals. He invited everyone he could think of including Bruce Tegner etc. He said people would come up to him and say things like, "Why'd you have to invite him?" etc;. about various people. His response was that he was interested in promoting the martial arts period, and anyone that had any reputation at all got the invite.


----------



## gmkuoha (Feb 14, 2005)

masherdong said:
			
		

> I would love to go.  How do you get invited?


 * There is a Gathering which is held by Mr. Bruce Jutnik and usually held in Sacramento. I have been attending it for several years and really enjoy it. Thomas Young has been in attendance almost every year. He is the last remaining black belt from the era of Professor Chow and Mitosi. I have met many top people from the old days there and there is no jealousey whatsoever. It has been a great pleasure to be a member and associated with that event. I was invited to the Gathering of the Eagles when it first started but was declined to attend my our board due to the negative feedbacks that was printed on the Tracy's Website about Professor Chow...nuff said! To reach Mr. Jutnik's organization you can contact (916) 988-6586 and ask to speak to Hanshi Bruce Jutnik.
 Aloha,
 Grandmaster Kuoha


----------



## gmkuoha (Feb 15, 2005)

CoolKempoDude said:
			
		

> these 2 questions are good. I'm sure that somebody here will answer your questions.
> 
> anybody knows the answer for these? if you do, please share


 * As I have relayed to in several articles in magazines, etc. that Bill Chun Sr. was one of the highest ranking students promoted by Professor Chow. In a taped interview with Professor Chow he states that Bill Chun Sr. was a 5th dan under him, but unfortunately he had not seen or heard from him for the past several years (the interview was done in the late 70's so that means Bill Chun Sr. had not kept in contact prior to that). Professor Chow states that Bill Chun Sr. was a good instructor but he had hoped that he kept in contact. In the late 70's Professor Chow started to innovate the Kara-Ho System and made it more refined, deadly, faster and more direct. Bill Chun Sr. was not around during that time of these innovations so there is a destinctive difference between the two systems. Remember I trained in the Kara-Ho System under Master Kuheana in the late 50's and between from what I learned in those old days till I started training again in the 70's there was a big difference...nothing better or worse but different. It also seemed harder to learn in the modified system of the 70's but very much moving in the right direction. I love it as it challenges the mind to the max and also the body. It is much more internal now then it has ever been and so I would say that it now keeps you on your toes. You've got to watch the instructors now to see what Kara-Ho has to offer.
 Mahalo,
 Grandmaster Kuoha


----------



## The Kai (Feb 15, 2005)

gmkuoha said:
			
		

> * There is a Gathering which is held by Mr. Bruce Jutnik and usually held in Sacramento. I have been attending it for several years and really enjoy it. Thomas Young has been in attendance almost every year. He is the last remaining black belt from the era of Professor Chow and Mitosi. I have met many top people from the old days there and there is no jealousey whatsoever. It has been a great pleasure to be a member and associated with that event. I was invited to the Gathering of the Eagles when it first started but was declined to attend my our board due to the negative feedbacks that was printed on the Tracy's Website about Professor Chow...nuff said! To reach Mr. Jutnik's organization you can contact (916) 988-6586 and ask to speak to Hanshi Bruce Jutnik.
> Aloha,
> Grandmaster Kuoha


Having attended the gathering for several years, it is truely one of a kind.  There are many great teachers of the Kenpo arts there.  Having worked with GM Kuoha at the gathering, was cool!  He is a patient teacher.  What would make it better....More kenpo!!  
BTW GM probably meant Paul Yamaguchi, insted of Thomas Young


----------



## Thunderbolt (Feb 15, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Joe. The only reason I asked about Steve Spry was that he has taken a lot of heat about his skill, rank, Grandmaster title (which I don't think he should be using), standards, ect. As such, I find it interesting that he was selected.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> Jamie Seabrook


Ah,Steve Spry, a notorious figure in AK's history, was invited and selected to be a Master.??you must not be kidding me right???

i would love to know how this happened.?
looking forward to reasoning.


----------



## gmkuoha (Feb 15, 2005)

BTW GM probably meant Paul Yamaguchi, insted of Thomas Young[/QUOTE] Sorry, yes, that is who I meant, thanks for correcting me.
 Grandmaster Kuoha


----------



## Raven001 (Feb 17, 2005)

I was at both Gatherings and I found Steve Spry to be a really nice guy. At the last one My friend and I spent a good portion of the night just talking to him and doing some gambling, by the end he gave us both $100 chips as he left. And one of his students he had with him was HOT! she was a model or something :uhyeah:


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, he is a nice guy.

BTW - you guys were gambling with $100 chips?

Yikes,

Jamie Seabrook


----------

